# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Agosto 2019



## SpiderVV (1 Ago 2019 às 11:12)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Ago 2019 às 22:40)

Boa noite.

Dia de verão hoje, com muito sol, agradável qb.
Ao final da manhã, a nebulosidade baixa ainda passeava na zona do Douro e praias do Porto e Matosinhos (seguramente mais abaixo de Gaia-Espinho). E enganava, pois o que parecia uma tarde de nortada e algum nevoeiro foi simplesmente uma tarde excelente de praia. Muito boa mesmo. Aragem de sul\sudoeste, sol a queimar bem; a água nestas condições estava aceitável, com o seu quê de gélida mas suportável, uns 5 minutos de mergulhos pediam sol durante meia hora...

Ontem tive uma Tmín de 9,3ºC; a Tmín da EMA de Paços de Ferreira foi de 6,1ºC. Uma diferença assinalável. E a mais baixa das estações da rede como referiu o @jonas_87 
Na Tmáx tive 27,7ºC e a EMA 25,0ºC.

Hoje tive uma Tmín de 11,7ºC e a EMA (horária) teve 8,6ºC.
Na Tmáx tive 24,6ºC, na EMA 20,8ºC (horária).

Sigo com céu limpo e vento calmo.

*Tactual: 16,3ºC
Hr: 69%*​


----------



## ampa62 (2 Ago 2019 às 10:22)

Bom dia, 
Entramos num novo mês com umas temperaturas ótimas para quem está a trabalhar....
De momento com 22,1ºC e 70% HR.


----------



## Veterano (2 Ago 2019 às 12:18)

Nevoeiro forte a entrar em Matosinhos...


----------



## MSantos (2 Ago 2019 às 12:21)

Veterano disse:


> Nevoeiro forte a entrar em Matosinhos...



Bem-vindo de novo Vetereno! Há muito que não aparecia por cá!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (2 Ago 2019 às 15:03)

Nortada e temperatura nos 20°c vira o disco e toca mesmo !


Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## srr (2 Ago 2019 às 16:10)

Boas,

Uns agradáveis 32º.


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Ago 2019 às 22:37)

Boa noite.

[Olá @Veterano  ]

Por cá o dia foi agradável, algum calor, algum vento muito agradável.
Agora pela noite surgiram as nuvens que se viam cá da terra, muito ao longe na costa. Suponho que tenha estado nevoeiro quase todo o dia nas praias.
A *EMA de Paços de Ferreira* continua a mostrar serviço: ontem teve a 2ª Tmín mais baixa da rede com 8,5ºC, logo a seguir à da Zambujeira do Mar com 8,3ºC (!) - deve estar bom para o festival. 
Hoje apenas a de Paços baixou dos 10ºC, 9,9ºC na horária. Nada mau para uma estreante.
Gostava de ver uma EMA em Paredes de Coura, uma zona também com potencial, tanto na precipitação como na temperatura. Oxalá num futuro próximo o IPMA possa dispor de mais estações no território nacional.
Estas zonas de transição litoral-interior são interessantes em termos de climatologia.

*Tactual: 18,6ºC
Hr: 80%*​


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (3 Ago 2019 às 23:58)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite.
> A *EMA de Paços de Ferreira* continua a mostrar serviço: ontem teve a 2ª Tmín mais baixa da rede com 8,5ºC, logo a seguir à da Zambujeira do Mar com 8,3ºC (!) - deve estar bom para o festival.
> Hoje apenas a de Paços baixou dos 10ºC, 9,9ºC na horária. Nada mau para uma estreante.


Essa zona da Zambujeira do Mar já costuma ter grandes amplitudes térmicas entre a máxima e a mínima. Aliás, basta vermos o que acontece todos os invernos em Aljezur para conseguirmos entender bem a situação. Aquela zona está cheia de vales e de zonas mais protegidas, ou seja, locais de inversão térmica.  

*Peço desculpa pelo tema fora de tópico. *


----------



## João Pedro (4 Ago 2019 às 22:00)

Boas noites,

O marasmo meteorológico teima em não nos deixar, pelo que continua a não haver grande coisa a reportar aqui pelo burgo para além dos nevoeiros matinais, das tardes ensolaradas e não muito quentes e das noites bastante frias...

Hoje não foi exceção, com a máxima a chegar aos 21,3ºC apenas, e a mínima a descer aos 16,8ºC. Neste momento seguimos com 17,3ºC.

Ontem pela hora do almoço houve alguma, muito bem vinda, animação pelos céus do Porto; uma linha rápida de nuvens muito dinâmicas desfilou sobre a cidade durante um bom par de horas, por vezes formando lenticulares e outras bastante estranhas que não sei nomear 

Fica uma amostra 



Whimsical Skies. Porto, 03-08-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Whimsical Skies. Porto, 03-08-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Whimsical Skies. Porto, 03-08-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Whimsical Skies. Porto, 03-08-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Whimsical Skies. Porto, 03-08-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Whimsical Skies. Porto, 03-08-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Whimsical Skies. Porto, 03-08-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Whimsical Skies. Porto, 03-08-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Whimsical Skies. Porto, 03-08-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Whimsical Skies. Porto, 03-08-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Devia ter feito um time lapse... quando me lembrei disso já o melhor tinha passado...


----------



## c0ldPT (5 Ago 2019 às 21:35)

Noite segue de temperatura agradável por aqui a rondar os 21 graus. Sensação mais baixa devido ao vento.


----------



## ampa62 (5 Ago 2019 às 21:38)

Boa noite, 

Por Covas o dia correu entre 14.1ºC de mínima e 29,0ºC de máxima. De momento, com 23,2ºC. 

Tenho aqui uma previsão com 42 mm de chuva entre os dias 7 e 9. Desconfio que deve ser 4,2 mm


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Ago 2019 às 22:13)

Boa noite.

O sol de dia convida a banhos de sol, a noite nem por isso. Nem banhos de lua...
Os dias são agradáveis, com algum calor percepcionado pela humidade moderada que vão tendo, e as noites são frescas, acompanhadas pela humidade mais alta por via da entrada de nebulosidade baixa.
Aqui em casa a *Tmáx* de ontem foi de *24,8ºC* e hoje foi de* 26,4ºC*, sendo a Tmín respectivamente de 14,3ºC e 10,8ºC.
Na *EMA de Paços de Ferreira* os dados foram: 
Ontem
*Tmín: 10,4ºC*
*Tmáx: 21,8ºC*

Hoje* (*horária*): *
Tmín: 8,3ºC
Tmáx: 22,6ºC


*Tactual (Oregon): 19,3ºC
Hr: 75%
*​


ampa62 disse:


> Tenho aqui uma previsão com 42 mm de chuva entre os dias 7 e 9. Desconfio que deve ser 4,2 mm


Epá, não podemos ser pessimistas.
Aponto para um valor entre os 10 e os 15 litros nos 3 dias. O que já não era mau de todo.

O problema de ter valores altos de precipitação num ano, é que para manter a média nos outros anos não pode chover.
Ora isso a acontecer é uma catástrofe, nem um pingo de chuva, já não chove há muitos dias, no ano "X" choveu muito e agora há vários anos que não chove nada de jeito neste mês...
O melhor, paz social, é que chova todos os anos um pouco, porventura sempre o mesmo valor para termos uma média na média.  O pior seria o marasmo meteorológico e então o fórum fechava mesmo.

Vá, que chova de jeito nos próximos dias, as terras merecem. Trocava bem esta chuva pelo sol se os 40 mm fossem parar às zonas mais necessitadas. Isso é que era bom!


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Ago 2019 às 22:02)

Boa noite.

Hoje ao acordar constatei (nada difícil) a ausência do astro-rei.
O seu reinado por estes dias está em risco...Escondeu-se e não apareceu até o final do dia.
Bastante cinzento o dia, com uma pingas ao final da tarde. Notavam-se mais nas superfícies dos carros, nada mais.
A temperatura esteve suave, notando-se um pouco a humidade mais alta.

Ontem a EMA de Paços de Ferreira registou uma mínima jeitosa para a época: 7,8ºC  Tragam os cachecóis e as luvas! 


*Tmín: 18,2ºC
Tmáx: 23,6ºC

Tactual: 19,4ºC
Hr: 81%*​
Na *EMA* às 21h: 17,4ºC e 81% de Hr. A temperatura mais baixa de toda a rede, incluindo montanhas. Acho que vou questionar os meteorologistas da veracidade disto...


----------



## joralentejano (6 Ago 2019 às 22:19)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> Hoje ao acordar constatei (nada difícil) a ausência do astro-rei.
> O seu reinado por estes dias está em risco...Escondeu-se e não apareceu até o final do dia.
> ...


A EMA deve estar mesmo colada ao curso de água.  Desde que ficou online, tem sido quase sempre (senão sempre) a estação com a temperatura mínima mais baixa da rede. As máximas é que também são das mais baixas e nesse sentido acho um bocado estranho...No entanto, não sei as características do local, nem nada, por isso não me posso manifestar muito.


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Ago 2019 às 22:39)

joralentejano disse:


> ......No entanto, não sei as características do local, nem nada, por isso não me posso manifestar muito.


Esta zona é um planalto, com altitude média superior a 300 mts, com alguma montanha a toda a volta excepto para SO e S. Nesta orientação, em formato de bacia alongada SO-NE, recebe bem os ventos de componente SO e O.
A EMA está localizada no Parque da cidade de Paços de Ferreira, com vários campos, pouca vegetação próxima, excepto relva, e bem próximo do rio Ferreira (100 mts) e talvez 4 a 5 mts de altura em relação a este.
Penso que será por isso que apresenta estes valores de temperatura.

Estou curioso para verificar os valores a partir do outono, da queda da folha das árvores e videiras cá de casa. Os valores deverão aproximar-se da EMA, mas por agora a diferença estará na localização e vegetação que tenho aqui em casa, abundante neste momento.


----------



## qwerl (6 Ago 2019 às 23:11)

Boa noite

Por aqui mais um dia de céu muito nublado, dias estes que têm sido abundantes neste verão que até agora tem sido mais fresco que o normal... 
De notar a ausência de dias com lestada neste verão, ao contrário de outros anos.

Por agora continua o céu muito nublado e uns "tropicais" *19,9ºC*


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Ago 2019 às 11:54)

Bom dia.

O raiar do dia começou com chuvisco, aumentando de intensidade depois das 8.30h, perdendo intensidade novamente para chuviscadas isoladas.
O céu está encoberto, nota-se a influência de uma massa de ar húmida e temperada, está algo abafado.
O *acumulado* está apenas em *1,0 mm*.
Mais logo poderá chover mais um pouco 2º as previsões.

*Tactual: 20,6ºC
Hr: 84%*​


----------



## ampa62 (7 Ago 2019 às 14:43)

Boa tarde, 

A chuva sempre chegou, um pouco mais tarde que o previsto.

Por agora com 20,1ºC e 5,3 mm acumulados nas últimas horas. HR = 91%


----------



## joselamego (7 Ago 2019 às 15:28)

Boa tarde 
Já chuvisca por Gondomar 
24,4 °C
81% hr
1015 hPa

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## qwerl (7 Ago 2019 às 15:48)

Boa tarde

Por aqui está abafado com céu muito nublado, vento moderado de SW e *25,3ºC*. A mínima também foi alta (*19,1ºC*)

De manhã ainda choveu qualquer coisa e o acumulado em Ovar é *1,0mm*


----------



## guimeixen (7 Ago 2019 às 19:16)

Boa tarde,

Neste momento chove fraco, mas à pouco esteve a chover mais intensamente, entre moderado a forte.

Deixo aqui dois vídeos:

Imagem de radar:


----------



## JoaoCodeco (7 Ago 2019 às 21:09)

Boa tarde, 
Desde a algum tempo que não passo aqui.
Chuva fraca desde as 10:00h até agora sem parar, com vento fraco a moderado de quadrante SSO


----------



## João Pedro (7 Ago 2019 às 22:43)

Boa noite,

Dia passado por Braga onde pouco choveu durante o dia com exceção do período do almoço e final da tarde, já no regresso ao Porto, onde choveu e bem com algum nevoeiro nos pontos mais altos da A3. Não fosse pela temperatura, parecia um belo dia de inverno! Que saudades de um dia assim 

Abafadíssima a tarde em Braga, quase insuportável. 

Pelo Porto chove agora fraco. O acumulado nos 2,54 mm. HR nos 100%. Sopra um vento bem fresco de vez em quando e a temperatura está nos 18,9ºC.


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Ago 2019 às 23:06)

Boa noite.

Por aqui a chuva fraca\chuvisco foi caindo de forma frequente. Mas foi de pequena intensidade.
Tal é que o *acumulado* está nos *1,0 mm* ainda.

A EMA de Paços de Ferreira já contabiliza, com os 0,1 mm das 00h, 13 horas de precipitação, neste dia.
O total rondará os 3 mm, muito pouco. O grosso da chuva, na orientação SO-NE, caiu com maior intensidade no alto Minho.
Vamos ver o que o dia de amanhã nos presenteia de chuva, poderá ser mais democrático, com bons valores de acumulado.

*Tactual: 19,0ºC
Hr: 88%*​


----------



## qwerl (8 Ago 2019 às 03:51)

Boa noite

Desde por volta da meia noite que tem chovido moderado sem interrupções.

O dia de ontem acabou com* 2,5mm* e hoje já vai em *12,2mm*. Nada mau, não contava com tanto,

Sigo neste momento com mais chuva moderada e *20,0ºC*. Bela noite


----------



## Snifa (8 Ago 2019 às 06:48)

Bom dia, 

por aqui *6.4 mm *acumulados desde as 0 horas, a mínima até ao momento é tropical com 20 ºc.

Neste momento 20.4ºc vento SSW 13 Km/h e 95%HR.

Nevoeiro fechado, chuva fraca, ambiente algo abafado e muito húmido


----------



## Charlie Moreira (8 Ago 2019 às 07:53)

Bom dia assim vai o nosso verão Por estas bandas já não bastava o tempo ameno e agora chove horas sem parar...
Sigo com 21°c

Lá para novembro virá o calor e teremos mais uma vez um inverno sem neve...


Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (8 Ago 2019 às 08:41)

Chove sem parar, o vento também está a aumentar gradualmente de intensidade, já com rajadas de SW.

*11.8 mm* acumulados.


----------



## João Pedro (8 Ago 2019 às 08:56)

Bom dia,

E que belo dia este!  Tanta água abençoada que cai do céu! As terras ressequidas pela dramática seca que assola o nosso país agradecem... e nós, que queremos água nas torneiras para beber, também  Pena que não esteja assim no país inteiro... 

Tempo muito fechado neste momento, a água escorre por todo o lado. 10,16 mm acumulados. 19,4ºC e HR nos 100%.


----------



## Snifa (8 Ago 2019 às 09:02)

Muita humidade, e água precipitável, *14 mm* e a subir 

ISEP: *14.7 mm*

https://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/gauges


----------



## joselamego (8 Ago 2019 às 09:23)

Bom dia alegria ,
Céu muito nublado 
Chuva continua 
Tempo ameno
Acumulado de 8,8 mm
Temperatura de 21,7°C
91% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Neves89 (8 Ago 2019 às 10:15)

Bom dia  dia tropical com bastante chuva e tempo abafado. Na auto estrada já vários lençóis de água e ao chegar a Guimarães no viaduto por cima dos campos quem vai direcção braga via-se os ribeiros adjacentes aos campos com bom volume água! De momento chove com intensidade e segundo o termômetro do bus 23 graus


----------



## Gates (8 Ago 2019 às 11:37)

viagem entre Gaia e Matosinhos sempre debaixo de chuva moderada, mas persistente.
creio que durante a madrugada foi sempre a cair


----------



## joselamego (8 Ago 2019 às 11:56)

Boas,
Continua a chuva 
Tempo tropical, algo abafado
Temperatura de 22,5°C
12,3 mm acumulados 
90% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (8 Ago 2019 às 13:17)

Boa tarde,

por aqui continua o tempo "tropicalizado", a chuva abrandou, mas o vento vai soprando com rajadas fortes de SSW, indicativo da aproximação da frente que ainda está ao largo.

O acumulado está nos* 20.2 mm*, resta saber quanto mais irá acrescentar a passagem da frente daqui a umas horas


----------



## MSantos (8 Ago 2019 às 13:54)

Snifa disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> por aqui continua o tempo "tropicalizado", a chuva abrandou, mas o vento vai soprando com rajadas fortes de SSW, indicativo da aproximação da frente que ainda está ao largo.
> 
> O acumulado está nos* 20.2 mm*, resta saber quanto mais irá acrescentar a passagem da frente daqui a umas horas




Excelente acumulado! É pena ter sido tão circunscrito ao Norte...


----------



## João Pedro (8 Ago 2019 às 14:22)

Boas,

Por cá deixou de acumular pelas 10h00, estando o total nos 11,94 mm. A clarear agora, com algum vento a acompanhar. As temperaturas mantêm-se bastante amenas; 20,1ºC neste momento.

Daqui a umas horas já veremos o que mais nos trará a frente em aproximação


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Ago 2019 às 15:08)

A volta a Portugal hoje vai até Montalegre... vai ser muito duro, as rajadas que estão lá!


----------



## qwerl (8 Ago 2019 às 15:34)

Boa tarde

Noite de inverno, choveu praticamente toda a noite e manhã sem parar, e por vezes bastante intensa...
O acumulado em Ovar é já de *30,7mm*, acima das melhores expetativas

Neste momento estão 25,2ºC e o vento sopra moderado a forte de SW. A ver o que a frente nos reserva


----------



## guimeixen (8 Ago 2019 às 15:37)

Boa tarde,

Que tempo tropical, 24,9°C e 80% de HR, ponto de orvalho nos 21,2°C. O vento tem estado a aumentar e por vezes ocorrem umas rajadas bem intensas.
Ontem o acumulado ficou nos 13,5mm e hoje vai em 11,2mm, para um total de 24,7mm. Por agora a chuva parou e o sol vai espreitando. Mais logo já deve chover outra vez.


----------



## joselamego (8 Ago 2019 às 20:59)

Boa noite 
Por Gondomar chove bem 
Parece uma noite de inverno 
21,8°C
Acumulados de 13,8 mm
91% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (8 Ago 2019 às 21:08)

Boa noite,

Que dia este... vai chovendo fraco pelo Porto há já algumas horas, acumulado nos 13,97 mm. A frente já está sobre o território nacional e aproxima-se daqui a passos largos. Aguardemos...  O vento vai soprando constantemente, com algumas rajadas mais fortes, mas nada de muito grave. 19,2ºC e 100% de HR.


----------



## Stinger (8 Ago 2019 às 21:09)

Nada melhor que uma foto


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Ago 2019 às 22:23)

Boa Noite.
Hoje em viagem, logo de manhã cedo, apanhei chuva moderada desde Paços de Ferreira até Estarreja. Na zona de Coimbra parou a chuva e no Pombal regressou a chuva fraca até Fátima/Minde. A partir de Santarém só chuviscos até ao Sado. A partir daí céu encoberto até ao Baixo Alentejo, zona em que o sol passou a rei e o calor era marcado: >30°C até 35°C. Abafado...
Em Paços acumulei 27,4 mm até ao momento. Nada mau!
Tactual: 20,4°C.


----------



## GabKoost (8 Ago 2019 às 23:01)

Acumulado a aproximar-se dos 20mm. Junto à de ontem temos o mês de Agosto praticamente feito.

Agora um pouco de off topic.

Hoje envolvi-me num inútil argumento com 2 excelentes exemplares da geração Z, daqueles que participaram em "manifs" contra as alterações climáticas (na realidade mais para faltar às aulas bem que não o queiram admitir), por estarem chateados por durante 3 dias não poderem gozar as férias da forma como queriam culpando o "mau tempo".

Nem depois de lhes relembrar dos últimos verões de seca extrema, incêndios recorde e ultrapassagem de máximos históricos de temperatura, continuaram descontentes pelo "azar" que alegadamente afligia toda a gente durante estas horas de chuva que, certamente, serão seguidas por um longo período seco e de temperaturas crescentes.

Fica exposta a total imaturidade, falta de perspectiva, ignorância e egoísmo de muitos jovens que, estando progressivamente habituados a tempo cada vez mais árido, não conseguem nem querem conceder uns dias das suas férias a algo tão benéfico como chuva de Agosto.

Acabei por lhes dizer que se há uma geração incapaz de fazer seja o que for para mudar as coisas, é mesmo a deles que, tendo crescido alienados do mundo rural e sem contacto com a natureza quase nenhum, não percebem absolutamente nada do que defendem e fazem quando estão nas manifs a berrar contra governos ao mesmo tempo que não mudam nada sobre os seus comportamentos.

Enfim. Parece que Sábado chega o verão. Aproveitemos todos estes últimos mm até sabe-se lá quanto.


----------



## guimeixen (8 Ago 2019 às 23:18)

Que bela noite, continua a chuva, o acumulado vai em 21,6mm. Nestes dois dias já acumulou 35,1mm.

Pequeno vídeo que fiz à uns minutos:


----------



## João Pedro (8 Ago 2019 às 23:21)

GabKoost disse:


> Acumulado a aproximar-se dos 20mm. Junto à de ontem temos o mês de Agosto praticamente feito.
> 
> Agora um pouco de off topic.
> 
> ...


 Deixa lá, ainda ontem falei com alguém que me dizia "mas ainda é preciso chover mais?"  E não, não pertence à geração Z...
E vai maravilhosamente chovendo pelo Porto, cada gota mais preciosa que a última 16,26 mm acumulados


----------



## João Pedro (8 Ago 2019 às 23:38)

Noite de inverno 
Acumulado a subir: 18,03 mm. Nevoeiro.


----------



## Snifa (8 Ago 2019 às 23:44)

Boas,

Muita chuva por aqui, o acumulado está nos 29.4 mm e um rain rate actual de 28.6 mm/h

No Isep já se ultrapassam os 30 mm com 30.5 mm.

https://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/gauges


----------



## Stinger (8 Ago 2019 às 23:50)

Chuva moderada a forte batida a vento.

Adoro adoro adoro, 1 dia de inverno do ano!!!


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Ago 2019 às 00:20)

Boa madrugada.

Ontem o acumulado ficou nos 44,2 mm.
A intensidade no final do dia foi elevada.
E o novo dia começa bem, já acumulei mais 3,3 mm.
Chuva estratiforne a este nível é raríssimo. Em Agosto? Que grande rega! Muito boa...
Se depois vier sol e algum calor será o que se pode chamar de maná para as actividades agrícolas.
Muito interessantes estes dias. Certamente vão ficar na memória do Litoral Norte...


----------



## joselamego (9 Ago 2019 às 08:45)

Bom dia 
Céu nublado 
Madrugada de chuva 
Acumulados de 4,3 mm desde meia noite 
20,1°C
90% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ampa62 (9 Ago 2019 às 11:03)

Bom dia, 
Por aqui por Covas temperatura amena 21,1ºC, 85%HR e 1017 mb.
Para já sem chuva.
Acumulado nestes dois últimos dias: 38,1 mm.
Finalmente não vou passar um dia a regar as plantas. Aliás nas últimas semanas as pequenas linhas de água que ainda se mantinham ativas, secaram.


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Ago 2019 às 12:33)

Grandes acumulados pessoal, muitas estações acima dos 30 mm diários em pleno Agosto! Muito bom!


----------



## JoaoCodeco (9 Ago 2019 às 17:36)

Boa tarde pessoal, 
A chuva cessou penso que ontem a partir das 23:00h, mas com um bom acumulado, penso que cheguei aos 30mm. 
Da parte da tarde de hoje céu nublado por nuvens altas, abertas, tempo ameno.


----------



## Snifa (9 Ago 2019 às 20:17)

Boa tarde,

Ontem o acumulado ficou nos *31 mm *

Hoje *4.8 mm*.

Neste momento 20.2 ºc , vento WNW 13 Km/h e 83% HR.

Foi um belo evento de chuva em pleno Verão.


----------



## João Pedro (9 Ago 2019 às 21:17)

Boas noites,

Aqui pelo Porto Atlântico os acumulados foram mais modestos mas nada de deitar fora, muito pelo contrário  Hoje 2,29 mm e ontem 19,05 mm, o que dá um total de 21,34 mm. Bem bom! Estava já tudo ressequido, com muitas árvores a largar a folha e algumas já completamente despidas, claramente em stress hídrico.

Dia ameno, com a máxima a não passar dos 21,2ºC. Neste momento 18,6ºC e céu parcialmente nublado. HR finalmente a descer, "só" 99% agora...


----------



## qwerl (10 Ago 2019 às 01:22)

Boa noite

Por aqui a frente trouxe algumas horas de chuva fraca a moderada, com 8,1mm acumulados, que junto aos outros dias fez um total de 43,9mm, muito acima do que estava à espera 

Por agora tudo calmo com vento fraco, algum nevoeiro e *18,6ºC*


----------



## ampa62 (10 Ago 2019 às 09:29)

Bom dia. Por Covas com 19°C e música de fundo.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu SM-G920F através do Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (11 Ago 2019 às 18:02)

Boa tarde e bom resto de domingo para vocês,
A chuva já se foi, pena.
Aqui no litoral temos um dia de céu nublado/limpo por nuvens altas, temperatura amena, por vezes mais fresco devido ao vento de NNO.


----------



## Miguel96 (11 Ago 2019 às 22:23)

Hoje foi um dia em que a células estiveram sobre o mar.
Imagem às 20h na Praia de Espinho






Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Ago 2019 às 08:02)

Hoje saiu então mais uma mínima horária bem baixa na EMA de Paços de Ferreira: 5,7 graus
Confesso que aquilo que está a fazer mais confusão são os registos das t. máximas pois são igualmente "baixas".


----------



## Jorge_scp (12 Ago 2019 às 09:36)

jonas_87 disse:


> Hoje saiu então mais uma mínima horária bem baixa na EMA de Paços de Ferreira: 5,7 graus
> Confesso que aquilo que está a fazer mais confusão são os registos das t. máximas pois são igualmente "baixas".



Fizeste-me ir ver os registos dessa estação nos últimos 10 dias. É de facto um pouco estranho... Se fica num local de inversão, como as mínimas parecem indicar, as máximas deviam ser mais altas pelo menos 3/4 ºC. Pelo contrário, as máximas registadas competem com as de altitude, por exemplo Montalegre a 1000 m, e é consistentemente mais baixa que as estações mais junto ao mar, o que contraria o efeito da continentalidade. Ao olhar para as temperaturas a redor, diria mesmo que Paços de Ferreira parece uma ilha de frio, como se estivesse situada num ponto de altitude mais elevado. Alguém sabe o local exacto onde se situa a estação e as suas caracteristicas?


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Ago 2019 às 11:20)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Fizeste-me ir ver os registos dessa estação nos últimos 10 dias. É de facto um pouco estranho... Se fica num local de inversão, como as mínimas parecem indicar, as máximas deviam ser mais altas pelo menos 3/4 ºC. Pelo contrário, as máximas registadas competem com as de altitude, por exemplo Montalegre a 1000 m, e é consistentemente mais baixa que as estações mais junto ao mar, o que contraria o efeito da continentalidade. Ao olhar para as temperaturas a redor, diria mesmo que Paços de Ferreira parece uma ilha de frio, como se estivesse situada num ponto de altitude mais elevado. Alguém sabe o local exacto onde se situa a estação e as suas caracteristicas?



O membro @Aristocrata será certamente a pessoa com mais conhecimento do clima da zona onde reside. Aguardemos as suas explicações.


----------



## qwerl (12 Ago 2019 às 17:15)

Boa tarde

Por aqui noite fresca com mínima de *12,5ºC*

Neste momento sigo com *21,1ºC* e nortada forte e desagradável, mar bastante picado, mas a temperatura da água ainda é boa...

Até agora este tem sido dos verões mais fracos para praia dos últimos anos, a lestada tem estado praticamente ausente desde Maio


----------



## JoaoCodeco (12 Ago 2019 às 18:06)

Boa tarde, céu nublado/limpo por nuvens altas, vento fraco a moderado de NNO, sensação térmica baixa, parece outono.
Neste mês tenho um acumulado de *36.6mm*. 
Podia chover mais, pois fazia falta.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (12 Ago 2019 às 19:30)

Mais um péssimo dia de praia...
Nortada intensa!
19°c

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## bandevelugo (12 Ago 2019 às 22:33)

jonas_87 disse:


> O membro @Aristocrata será certamente a pessoa com mais conhecimento do clima da zona onde reside. Aguardemos as suas explicações.



Paços de Ferreira fica num plateau a 300 metros de altitude e com picos na envolvente que quase chegam aos 600 metros (castro de Sanfins, de onde se vêem belos panoramas). Para além disso está só a 25-30 km da linha de costa, pelo que beneficia ainda do efeito moderador/humidificador do oceano, penso eu.


----------



## qwerl (14 Ago 2019 às 04:00)

Boa noite

Por aqui mais um dia fresco de céu limpo e nortada forte

Mar bastante picado pelo vento e a água do mar já mais fria do que ontem, esta semana vai ser sempre a descer...

A mínima da noite passada foi *12,7ºC* e por agora estão *13,8ºC*


----------



## VRStation (15 Ago 2019 às 06:42)

Rio Tinto (Gondomar) 

14/08/19 | Resumo diário

Vento: 12.3 km/h NO
Rajada: 24.1 km/h
Temperatura: 27.4 | 13.1 °C
Humidade: 82 | 44 %
Pressão: 1021.4 | 1019.5 hPa
Chuva: 0.0 mm


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Ago 2019 às 09:54)

Bom dia.

Ainda por terras do reino dos Allgarve's , estive ontem a conversar com um meteorologista precisamente sobre isso. Pelos vistos também no IPMA os seus colegas já repararam nos valores da estação, e já o questionaram do porquê...
No sábado, possivelmente irei à estação com ele verificar a estação, coisa que ainda não tive a oportunidade de fazer.
De facto a zona fica propícia a inversões, mas também o facto de ficar no concelho, com alguma diferença de altitude em relação a quase todas em redor poderá propiciar os valores que tem apresentado. Apesar de ter alguma disparidade em relação às minha, parece-me que certos factores contribuem para isso: urbanidade, vegetação caducifólia podem se o factor de diferença assinalável, tanto nas mínimas como das máximas. Em princípio no outono-inverno a diferença atenua. Espero ansioso para comparar. 
Bom dia Santo.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (16 Ago 2019 às 11:21)

Bom dia, 
Ontem mais um dia de nortada pura, com sensação térmica desconfortável. 
Agora pela manha a mesma situação, mas com vento mais fraco, para já agradável.


----------



## VRStation (16 Ago 2019 às 13:05)

Rio Tinto (Gondomar) 

15/08/19 | Resumo diário

Vento: 13.0 km/h NNO
Rajada: 24.1 km/h
Temperatura: 28.8 | 15.1 °C
Humidade: 91 | 39 %
Pressão: 1020.6 | 1018.6 hPa
Chuva: 0.0 mm


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Ago 2019 às 18:21)

Boa tarde.

Regressado ao nosso cantinho, mais fresco, mas ainda assim agradável.
Hoje a luminosidade está excelente, vento fraco, grande visibilidade, céu limpo, e ao longe, a NO, com nuvens altas a surgir no horizonte.

*Hoje
Tmín: 12,8ºC
Tmáx: 28,1ºC

Tactual: 24,8ºC
Hr: 58%

**********************
*​Estive hoje a ver no local a EMA de Paços de Ferreira. Gostei do facto de estar desimpedida de vegetação, espaço bem arejado, com um novo sensor de temperatura e humidade, o qual permite um melhor arejamento do mesmo devido aos pratos de maiores dimensões do que os que estão em grande parte das estações. Deverão ser o padrão de instalação das novas e de melhoramentos de outras.
Em relação aos dados da estação, no que se refere à temperatura e às dúvidas que foram colocadas aqui no fórum e mesmo no IPMA, o sensores instalados são sempre calibrados para aferir da sua fiabilidade.
Na próxima oportunidade de deslocação à EMA voltarão a calibrar o mesmo, mas por ora tudo parece correctamente instalado, e a funcionar como deve de ser.

No que serve como termo comparativo entre a EMA e a minha própria estação, o que transparece é que as diferenças que registo, de uns 2-3ºC acima (nas mínimas e nas máximas), poderão ser explicadas por estas fotos:













EMA:













Como é óbvio, a minha estação está com bastante vegetação ao redor, algumas casas afastadas mas ainda assim com efeito de "ilha de calor".
Para já nada posso fazer, quando acabar com a ramada vou também ter cuidado com a vegetação ao redor, topo de árvores, etc. Mas com a ramada não vale a pena pensar nas outras.
********

Continuação de um bom fim de semana e boas férias para quem goza de merecido descanso.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (18 Ago 2019 às 00:26)

Boa noite a todos, o dia 17 (sábado) foi bem melhor que os outros 2 dias anteriores (quinta e sexta-feira).
Temperatura agradável dia 17 (sábado), com vento fraco/nulo. 
De momento vento fraco de SSO já com nebulosidade, espero um pouco de precipitação e um bom acumulado. 
Bom fim de semana a todos.


----------



## guimeixen (18 Ago 2019 às 09:14)

Bom dia,

Que belo início de dia, chuva moderada a forte neste momento. O acumulado vai nos 3,8mm.

Pequeno vídeo que fiz à minutos um pouco antes da parte mais intensa:


----------



## ampa62 (18 Ago 2019 às 10:37)

Bom dia.
Por Covas, com 7 mm acumulados e 20°C.






Enviado do meu SM-G920F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Ago 2019 às 11:46)

Bom dia.

Bela rega no Minho. Por aqui a chuva foi fraca, pouca intensidade.
Pelo radar dinâmico do IPMA parece que a linha "abriu" um pouco à sua passagem aqui na zona.
Em princípio deverei ter um pouco mais que a EMA, aqui em cima parece ter passado uma zona "mais escura"  nas imagens de radar. A diferença andará em 1-1,5 mm +\-.
O *acumulado* está nos *3,3 mm*.
O céu vai permanecendo muito nublado\encoberto, chuvisca por vezes, e o vento sopra fraco de SSO.

*Tactual: 19,3ºC
Hr: 89%*​


----------



## bandevelugo (18 Ago 2019 às 13:56)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> Regressado ao nosso cantinho, mais fresco, mas ainda assim agradável.
> Hoje a luminosidade está excelente, vento fraco, grande visibilidade, céu limpo, e ao longe, a NO, com nuvens altas a surgir no horizonte.
> ...



Bela(s) estação(ões)! No caso da do Aristocrata confesso que é uma pena retirar a vegetação em volta. Não me parece interferir em nada (até os pluviómetros estão com o desimpedimento dos 45º) e ajuda a moderar a ilha de calor urbano. E então as pobres latadas (verde ou americano?), com toda a gente a fazer o mesmo um dia destes ficamos sem uma das mais distintivas marcas da paisagem do Norte litoral! (E perdoa a intromissão)


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Ago 2019 às 15:58)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui só de há uma hora para cá é que o sol timidamente começou a aparecer. Até essa altura céu encoberto a muito nublado, vento fraco e não mais choveu.
O acumulado permanece o mesmo.

*Tactual: 22,8ºC
Hr: 62%
*​



bandevelugo disse:


> E* então as pobres latadas (verde ou americano?)*, com toda a gente a fazer o mesmo um dia destes ficamos sem uma das mais distintivas marcas da paisagem do Norte litoral! (E perdoa a intromissão)


Obrigado @bandevelugo . Tenho tido a preocupação de ter os necessários cuidados com os sensores da estação.
Como é óbvio não é perfeito mas é o melhor que posso ter de momento.
A partir da queda da folha as condições ficam muitíssimo melhores, quase tudo é de folhas caducas, menos os 2 pinheiros silvestres, pinheiros originalmente de "Natal", com diferença de cerca de 3 anos entre eles, mas que me lembrei de os colocar "à medida legal" para no futuro poderem albergar camas de rede...
Ainda tenho um num vaso e que, se for possível, vai para o 5º ano de _Pinheirinho de Natal_.  Um mais antigo está no terreno do meu pai, com uns 22 anos, já de porte interessante, após o corte da caruncha há cerca de 10 anos. Não gosto de pinheiros de plástico, sou sincero. E como muitos vem de retiradas selectivas, nada melhor do que terem um bom uso.

Em relação "as pobres latadas", não percebo a que te referes. Uma luz?


----------



## bandevelugo (18 Ago 2019 às 20:19)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> Por aqui só de há uma hora para cá é que o sol timidamente começou a aparecer. Até essa altura céu encoberto a muito nublado, vento fraco e não mais choveu.
> O acumulado permanece o mesmo.
> ...



É só um apelo (talvez um pouco deslocado!) para a eventual preservação das bonitas ramadas/latadas da fotografia - que na minha opinião não atrapalham os normal fluir dos fatores meteorológicos... cada sítio é o que é e os valores das estações também devem ser reveladores dos locais em que vivemos!

As ramadas/latadas são a marca mais características das paisagens do litoral norte (a par com uma das plantas mais feias do mundo, a couve galega, também ela "ameaçada"). Muita gente que não quer manter as parreiras pode sempre substituí-las por ramadas de quivi, é uma boa opção e também muito produtiva (os meus pais fizeram-no com sucesso), só se tem que tratar da poda nos momentos certos (a qual não é muito difícil, desde que se conheçam os princípios básicos). O quivi depois armazena-se e dura quase até à primavera - nunca se sabe se um dia não precisaremos destas fontes de alimento próximas de casa...

(desculpem o off-topic)


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Ago 2019 às 21:53)

bandevelugo disse:


> É só um apelo (talvez um pouco deslocado!) para a eventual preservação das bonitas ramadas/latadas da fotografia - que na minha opinião não atrapalham os normal fluir dos fatores meteorológicos... cada sítio é o que é e os valores das estações também devem ser reveladores dos locais em que vivemos!
> 
> As ramadas/latadas são a marca mais características das paisagens do litoral norte (a par com uma das plantas mais feias do mundo, a couve galega, também ela "ameaçada"). Muita gente que não quer manter as parreiras pode sempre substituí-las por ramadas de quivi, é uma boa opção e também muito produtiva (os meus pais fizeram-no com sucesso), só se tem que tratar da poda nos momentos certos (a qual não é muito difícil, desde que se conheçam os princípios básicos). O quivi depois armazena-se e dura quase até à primavera - nunca se sabe se um dia não precisaremos destas fontes de alimento próximas de casa...
> 
> (desculpem o off-topic)



Latadas\ramadas... Não conhecia tal expressão!
A ramada faz parte do terreno desde que adquiri o mesmo, e como o meu pai ainda FAZ vinho optei por deixar a mesma.
Com a actual configuração não a deixarei no futuro, pelo menos em metade dela, no entanto os esteios deverei manter para fazer pequena vinha de tinto - para fazer vinho doce (não da casta americano mas de vinhão e eventualmente de outra casta antiga que possa encontrar na zona - acreditem que é muito melhor!). Outra parte deverá ser para colocar maracujás e talvez preserve parte da ramada para sombra e 2 ou 3 pés de quivi.
Quanto à couve galega, não podemos deixar de a ter à nossa mesa, precisamente este ano tenho-as pela 1ª vez plantadas, estão de boa saúde. 

*********

Por cá o céu tornou-se aos poucos pouco nublado e o vento tornou-se por vezes moderado, com um ar fresco, vindo de ONO.
Agora o vento sopra fraco e o céu está mais limpo.
Com o *acumulado* de hoje, *3,3 mm*, o *total mensal* está nos *60,2 mm*.
Estive a verificar o udómetro de Hellman`s e contabilizei um total de 54 mm. Uma vez que não o despejei ainda este mês, e que perdi algum conteúdo por evaporação, é lógico considerar que o valor de 60 mm é realístico.

*Tactual: 17,0ºC
Hr: 72%*​


----------



## bandevelugo (18 Ago 2019 às 22:05)

Aristocrata disse:


> Latadas\ramadas... Não conhecia tal expressão!
> A ramada faz parte do terreno desde que adquiri o mesmo, e como o meu pai ainda FAZ vinho optei por deixar a mesma.
> Com a actual configuração não a deixarei no futuro, pelo menos em metade dela, no entanto os esteios deverei manter para fazer pequena vinha de tinto - para fazer vinho doce (não da casta americano mas de vinhão e eventualmente de outra casta antiga que possa encontrar na zona - acreditem que é muito melhor!). Outra parte deverá ser para colocar maracujás e talvez preserve parte da ramada para sombra e 2 ou 3 pés de quivi.
> Quanto à couve galega, não podemos deixar de a ter à nossa mesa, precisamente este ano tenho-as pela 1ª vez plantadas, estão de boa saúde.
> ...



Não gosto de ser metediço, mas não aconselho o maracujazeiro... nunca durou mais de alguns meses em S. J. da Madeira, e lá não é nem de longe tão frio como Paços de Ferreira - morria sempre naqueles dias bem gelados. Talvez com o "aquecimento global"... Abraço


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Ago 2019 às 11:44)

Bom dia.

Hoje o céu apresenta-se com nuvens altas, e o vento sopra fraco de N\NNE.
A partir de amanhã regressa o verão, aquele dos anseios de muita gente, regressa o calor que muitos pedem nas suas férias. Que venha, é necessário cá no nosso litoral, noutras zonas é a chuva a desejada - que assim seja. 

*Tactual: 20,7ºC
Hr: 63%*​
****************


bandevelugo disse:


> Não gosto de ser metediço, mas não aconselho o maracujazeiro... nunca durou mais de alguns meses em S. J. da Madeira, e lá não é nem de longe tão frio como Paços de Ferreira - morria sempre naqueles dias bem gelados. Talvez com o "aquecimento global"... Abraço



Aqui ao lado um vizinho tem maracujeiros há uns 4 anos, o meu pai tem-nos há uns anos também, bastante gente cá no concelho, incluindo família, come dos seus maracujás e não se queixam...
A minha sogra tem em cima de um terraço, em vasos, mas a cerca de 5 km do Atlântico perto do Porto, a produção é abundante.
Não se há variedades diferentes, adaptadas ao frio ou ao calor.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (19 Ago 2019 às 15:02)

Boa tarde a todos,
Ontem de madrugada tivemos a tão desejada chuva tendo acumulado *15.6mm* se não estou em erro, sendo que dá parte da tarde veio a maldita nortada, tendo as nuvens dissipado um pouco, não na totalidade, sensação térmica desconfortável.
Agora da parte da tarde continua o cenário da nortada e desconforto térmico.
Edit: a reportar do meu corpo de bombeiros.


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Ago 2019 às 22:02)

Boa noite.

O resto da tarde foi marcada pela quase ausência do astro-rei, cinzenta depois das 18h, e mesmo pela pergunta: Vem aí chuva?
Não, não vem, não veio, não virá. Mas que parecia vir...é verdade.
O vento é que por vezes foi soprando moderado, do meio da tarde para  a frente, de NO.

*Tmín: 13,2ºC
Tmáx: 24,1ºC

Tactual: 17,9ºC
Hr: 62%
*​*Temporariamente estaremos sem os dados de temperatura da EMA de Paços de Ferreira*.
O sensor será trocado logo que possível.
Apesar disso, da suspeita que recai sobre os dados, tenho aquele "sentimento" que a montanha irá parir um rato e no final  se verifique da fiabilidade do mesmo.
2 a 3ºC de diferença da EMA para a minha estação parece natural atendendo às condições das mesmas. Mas veremos então o que irá acontecer quando for trocado o sensor.
Os restantes dados continuam disponíveis, precipitação, vento.


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Ago 2019 às 22:05)

Boa noite.

Hoje já tivemos uma pequena amostra do verão, com céu praticamente limpo (alguma nebulosidade alta apareceu pela tarde), tendo o vento soprado fraco a moderado (pela tarde) de ONO.
Agora pela noite há uma mudança. O vento passou a soprar de NNE a ENE, um ar mais seco que o habitual.

*Tmín: 10,8ºC
Tmáx: 28,8ºC

Tactual: 21,7ºC
Hr: 53%*​


----------



## guimeixen (22 Ago 2019 às 16:45)

Boa tarde,

Que forno, neste momento estão 36,1ºC, acima do previsto uns 2ºC e estão alguns cumulus no céu. Para já é o dia mais quente do ano aqui.


----------



## Snifa (22 Ago 2019 às 17:16)

Boa tarde,

muito calor por aqui também, a máxima foi de *34.2ºc * mínima *20.1 ºc *.

Neste momento 31.5ºc, vento NNW 12 Km/h e  43 % HR.


----------



## clone (22 Ago 2019 às 17:18)

36ºc de máxima e 29% humidade


----------



## Charlie Moreira (22 Ago 2019 às 18:37)

Finalmente um dia de verão nas Praias do litoral norte onde se estava muito bem dentro da água.
Cheguei a registar 37°c por volta das 14h50.
Atualmente sigo com 30°c

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## BlackerFilms (23 Ago 2019 às 00:35)

Após longo período de ausência, embora casualmente me tenha mantido a par dos seguimentos, hipoteticamente manterei uma participação mais activa
em virtude de novo equipamento.
Sendo assim, possivelmente o dia mais quente dos últimos meses em Gondomar como é demonstrado pelos valores indicados.
Possivelmente também um recorde de hr mínima.
Valores registados ás 14:16.


----------



## clone (23 Ago 2019 às 13:47)

Hoje sem qualquer aviso by IPMA, a estação marca 37ºc e 21% de humidade


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Ago 2019 às 16:45)

Celula de hoje às 13:52h em Espinho a produzir chuva que não conseguiu alcançar o solo.





Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (24 Ago 2019 às 17:13)

Boa tarde 25°c





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (24 Ago 2019 às 18:33)

Boa tarde,

Desde manhã até agora que o céu tem estado com muitos cirrus volumosos e com muita virga. Agora para o fim da tarde começam a aparecer altocumulus castellanus.
Veremos se amanhã haverá alguma coisa.


----------



## guimeixen (25 Ago 2019 às 18:00)

Boa tarde,

Céu com cirrus e outra vez com altocumulus castellanus. As células parece que vão crescendo mais perto, já há umas pequenas perto do Porto. Veremos o que reserva o resto da tarde e noite.


----------



## Snifa (25 Ago 2019 às 18:04)

Boas,
Relâmpagos a S/SE do Porto e já se ouvem alguns trovões ao longe 

Bastante escuro.


----------



## Miguel96 (25 Ago 2019 às 18:09)

Trovoada em Espinho 

Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (25 Ago 2019 às 18:09)

Belos raios

Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Gates (25 Ago 2019 às 18:13)

Estou na Aguda a ver a procissão. Fortes trovoadas do lado Este.


----------



## Miguel96 (25 Ago 2019 às 18:22)

Vou agora para a estrada para ver melhor o espectáculo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (25 Ago 2019 às 18:26)

Boas
Por Gondomar 
Céu escuro 
Ouve se trovoadas 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (25 Ago 2019 às 18:27)

Boa chuvada por Valongo, vários trovões que fizeram piscar a luz...


----------



## joselamego (25 Ago 2019 às 18:32)

Está forte 
Grande estrondo 
Ouve se gatos miar 
Alarmes 
Está bombar por Gondomar 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (25 Ago 2019 às 18:32)

Grandes raios e bombas, agora chove com gotas enormes


----------



## joselamego (25 Ago 2019 às 18:35)

Já chove 
Grande trovão 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (25 Ago 2019 às 18:35)

Chove muito forte, as gotas mais parecem pedras enormes de granizo tal o barulho.


----------



## Snifa (25 Ago 2019 às 18:42)

Até faz "fumo" enormes as gotas, e muito relâmpagos


----------



## João Pedro (25 Ago 2019 às 18:42)

Já chove por aqui também, foi precisamente quando estava a lavar o carro que comecei a ouvir os trovões!  Já o devia ter ido lavar há mais tempo... 
Maravilha, tanto trovão em meia hora, já tinha saudades


----------



## João Pedro (25 Ago 2019 às 18:48)

Já parou de chover por aqui. A centro da célula passou por cima do Porto oriental. O Dragão regressa ao covil...


----------



## Miguel96 (25 Ago 2019 às 19:05)

Raios visiveis do Monte da Virgem, Gaia agora mesmo

Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (25 Ago 2019 às 19:08)

As imagens possíveis com dois crops  (frame de video):


----------



## Miguel96 (25 Ago 2019 às 19:24)

Muitos raios visiveis na direcao do estadio dragão norte


Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## clone (25 Ago 2019 às 19:24)

Que grandes estouros


----------



## Miguel96 (25 Ago 2019 às 19:32)

Incêndio a deflagrar a Norte do Monte da Virgem em Gaia





Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (25 Ago 2019 às 19:50)

Só raios, não pára!!!


----------



## Paula (25 Ago 2019 às 19:59)

Boas tardes.

Que festival de raios aqui vai!! Fantástico!! Ao tempo que não via algo assim.


----------



## Miguel96 (25 Ago 2019 às 20:02)

Célula sobre Espinho agora mesmo





Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (25 Ago 2019 às 20:05)

Monumental trovoada a passar a Este. 



Das maiores que vi talvez desde 2006.



Um ou dois raios a cada segundo!!


----------



## ampa62 (25 Ago 2019 às 20:13)

Trovoada na serra de Arga. Por aqui não chove
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu SM-G920F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (25 Ago 2019 às 20:23)

Agora, muitas e muitas descargas elétricas





Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger (25 Ago 2019 às 20:27)

Prognóstico para esta noite porto? 

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (25 Ago 2019 às 20:30)

Lixa ( Distrito do Porto) esta tarde, video de Márcio Gonçalves - Facebook Meteo Trás- os Montes:


----------



## ecobcg (25 Ago 2019 às 20:36)

Então e fotos daquilo que a malta gosta? eheh!!


----------



## clone (25 Ago 2019 às 20:41)

second round
Mais um bom estoirou


----------



## Miguel96 (25 Ago 2019 às 21:06)

Vim a espinho jantar e agora devo ir novamente fotografar trovoada
Trovoada a Sueste de Espinho agora


Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (25 Ago 2019 às 21:10)

Como a luz à noite é maia visível. Relampagos vindos de Este agora





Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (25 Ago 2019 às 21:18)

Mas que perigo!! Relâmpagos a cada 20 segundos a caírem cá por cima ￼￼. Nunca tive tanto medo de trovoada


----------



## Miguel96 (25 Ago 2019 às 21:22)

20 em 20 segundos vejo flashes na zona de Rio tinto


Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (25 Ago 2019 às 21:24)

Mãezinha... que bombas, até estou a tremer...


----------



## Snifa (25 Ago 2019 às 21:29)

Brutal no Porto, até mete medo, trovões fortíssimos


----------



## Snifa (25 Ago 2019 às 21:29)

UI....tremeu tudo agora... até cheira a queimado.


----------



## c0ldPT (25 Ago 2019 às 21:33)

É o dilúvio acompanhado de trovoada de todos os lados, intempérie


----------



## FSantos (25 Ago 2019 às 21:33)

Snifa disse:


> UI....tremeu tudo agora... até cheira a queimado.



Aos anos que não tínhamos uma trovoada assim. E nem chuva previam para aqui.


----------



## Ruipedroo (25 Ago 2019 às 21:34)

Bombardeamento por aqui!


----------



## FSantos (25 Ago 2019 às 21:35)

Não corre uma brisa. Raios compridos e grossos. Volta e meia veem-se uns clarões esverdeados, devem ser transformadores a ir à vida.


----------



## superstorm (25 Ago 2019 às 21:35)

Boas noites, confirmado, um autentico festival.... penso que nao tenha memoria de tamanha trovoada, estou no patio e os claroes ate me cegam os olhos.... brutal mesmo


----------



## Snifa (25 Ago 2019 às 21:40)

Brutal, chove torrencialmente, uma foto da trovoada quando se aproximava do Porto, não deu para evitar o guindaste, mas cá fica o registo:


----------



## dj_teko (25 Ago 2019 às 21:40)

Matosinhos chegou a chuva grossa e trovões bem audíveis


----------



## Gates (25 Ago 2019 às 21:43)

Em Gaia junto à costa nada de chuva... só festival de bombo.

Edit: começou mm agora, e em força!


----------



## kikofra (25 Ago 2019 às 21:44)

Raio e dois flashes de Luz do Chao a seguir, o que podera ter sido?


----------



## guimeixen (25 Ago 2019 às 21:46)

Cada raio enorme!!!


----------



## João Pedro (25 Ago 2019 às 21:48)

Impressionante o que passou por aqui Que medo


----------



## João Pedro (25 Ago 2019 às 21:50)

Snifa disse:


> Brutal, chove torrencialmente, uma foto da trovoada quando se aproximava do Porto, não deu para evitar o guindaste, mas cá fica o registo:


Brutal! 
Eu decididamente não tenho sorte com as trovoadas; tanto raio e a máquina conseguiu não apanhar nenhum de jeito


----------



## Charlie Moreira (25 Ago 2019 às 21:56)

Que noite fantástica meus amigos!!!
Trovoada dispersa 20°c

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (25 Ago 2019 às 21:59)

Mais a caminho:





Uma noite para recordar certamente, não estava nada à espera de tanta emoção hoje


----------



## joselamego (25 Ago 2019 às 21:59)

Trovão por Gondomar 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (25 Ago 2019 às 22:00)

João Pedro disse:


> Mais a caminho
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vários incêndios a começar a volta do grande porto provavelmente devido à trovoada.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (25 Ago 2019 às 22:02)




----------



## david 6 (25 Ago 2019 às 22:02)

estádio do jogo Gil Vicente vs Braga, às escuras


----------



## efcm (25 Ago 2019 às 22:04)

Snifa disse:


> Brutal, chove torrencialmente, uma foto da trovoada quando se aproximava do Porto, não deu para evitar o guindaste, mas cá fica o registo:


Ainda bem que não deu para evitar o guindaste, a foto ficou brutal com o guindaste....

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## rokleon (25 Ago 2019 às 22:06)

Ouvi um trovão agora. Mas ouvi 6 (3 seguidos + 3 seguidos), dos mais sudíveis e fortes que ja experenciei, pelas 6h da tarde.


----------



## joselamego (25 Ago 2019 às 22:10)

Muitos relâmpagos por Gondomar 
Já choveu 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (25 Ago 2019 às 22:10)

Parece que caem morteiros!!! Estou mesmo no corredor das células


----------



## guimeixen (25 Ago 2019 às 22:12)

Agora vários raios a SW e S!!


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Ago 2019 às 22:14)

guimeixen disse:


> Agora vários raios a SW e S!!


Como é que estamos de fotos? 
Boa festa colegas do litoral! Por aqui é ver os relâmpagos por trás da serra do Marão.


----------



## Elmamado (25 Ago 2019 às 22:17)

Madalena - Vila Nova de Gaia 
Trovoada desde das 16h +\- 3 fortes relâmpagos. E agora a noite está bastante activo muitos flashs.


----------



## c0ldPT (25 Ago 2019 às 22:18)

Triplo relâmpago mas o que é isto meus amigos...


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Ago 2019 às 22:19)

c0ldPT disse:


> Triplo relâmpago mas o que é isto meus amigos...


Eheh


----------



## Stinger (25 Ago 2019 às 22:20)

Tenho muita pena não ter uma webcam para vocês verem pois tenho um raio de 50 kms de campo aberto para sul

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Andre Barbosa (25 Ago 2019 às 22:27)

Hoje sim, um verdadeiro festival


----------



## guimeixen (25 Ago 2019 às 22:30)

Grande raio mesmo aqui por cima!! Já dura à horas!


----------



## Ruipedroo (25 Ago 2019 às 22:44)

Que festival agora!



Meu Deus!


----------

